# Full face helmet that will fit a 4 year old?



## zuuds (Jan 30, 2004)

My son has a Giro Rascal (XC type) helmet that fits perfectly, but after a couple of faceplants at the kiddie pump track, I'm looking for a full face model. Are there any youth full face helmets that small?


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Check out BMX site there are plenty that would fit him. I've been to the bmx track lots of young kids and they are all wearing full face.


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

This is were I got my sons helmet, http://www.prymegear.com/helmets/
They have a nice chart as well to determine the proper size. I bought the Evil Pro.


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

Pryme XXS-XS Crappy paint, but good fit and protection


----------



## tlcrouch355 (Aug 2, 2008)

Check out J & R bicycles. www.jrbicycles.com They have a great selection and the best prices on current models.


----------



## paulys_tx (Jul 14, 2007)

T.H.E. makes some great full face helmets for the little guys. The carbon ones are very light!! JR Bicycles always has closeouts on sale.


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

We found THE to have odd sizing for the little heads. Too big of sizing gaps...or we were just way in between sizes.


----------

